# Plowing with 2500 HD extended cab w/ Duramax



## hawgwalker (Aug 25, 2008)

Signed in today to research plowing with a 2500HD with 6.6 Duramax Diesel. I was enticed into the Chevy lot by ads for employee pricing and there was a sweet looking rig that would look real good towing my bass boat at a 11k discount. Looking for pros and cons and the best blade for this. I plow 3 convenience store with gas pumps curbing and limited space for stacking snow and was thinking of a fisher 8 1/2 V. The Fisher site does not have selections for this truck

I have a Fisher 8 1/2 straight blade powered by a V10 currently which works fine during the night but believe that the v blade would help out a lot during business hours working around parked vehicles and moving snow away from gas pumps and dumpster enclosures etc. I have know idea whether the v will be advantageous or not......looks like it. I also wonder if the more moving parts mean the more likely that it will break down. I have used my strait blade for 9 winters and it has been bulletproof.......I wish I could say that of the Ford. 

Your advice greatly appreciated


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

hawgwalker;573620 said:


> Signed in today to research plowing with a 2500HD with 6.6 Duramax Diesel. I was enticed into the Chevy lot by ads for employee pricing and there was a sweet looking rig that would look real good towing my bass boat at a 11k discount. Looking for pros and cons and the best blade for this. I plow 3 convenience store with gas pumps curbing and limited space for stacking snow and was thinking of a fisher 8 1/2 V. The Fisher site does not have selections for this truck
> 
> I have a Fisher 8 1/2 straight blade powered by a V10 currently which works fine during the night but believe that the v blade would help out a lot during business hours working around parked vehicles and moving snow away from gas pumps and dumpster enclosures etc. I have know idea whether the v will be advantageous or not......looks like it. I also wonder if the more moving parts mean the more likely that it will break down. I have used my strait blade for 9 winters and it has been bulletproof.......I wish I could say that of the Ford.
> 
> Your advice greatly appreciated


Welcome to the site.

Check out Sno-Way plows, http://www.snoway.com

Our new MegaBlade v-wing would make a nice fit for your truck if you are looking for a v-plow. Standard hydraulic down pressure system and the industries most advanced plow control.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Buy a V plow, you won't be disapponited. We've had them for over 10 years now and still love them. I'm actually probably buying a new Sno-way Mega V tomorrow.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

wish i had gotten a v-plow, especially for tight parking lots using the extended cab & full bed. its a lot of extra back & forth going on


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

I used plow gas stations 2 years ago with an extended cab long bed and it sucked! It took so much extra time to plow. I found that a reg cab long bed works the best me. I usea skidsteer to plow the pumps and small place into the open and the v-blade just comes along a pushes it away.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

toby4492;573624 said:


> Our new MegaBlade v-wing would make a nice fit for your truck if you are looking for a v-plow. Standard hydraulic down pressure system and the industries most advanced plow control.


Tom did you get the PM I sent you yesterday?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

B&B;573939 said:


> Tom did you get the PM I sent you yesterday?


Mike,

Yes I did and just sent you a reply :waving:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

toby4492;573941 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Yes I did and just sent you a reply :waving:


:salute: Thanks Tom, just checking as the PM's seem to be unreliable the last few days.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

B&B;573942 said:


> :salute: Thanks Tom, just checking as the PM's seem to be unreliable the last few days.


No problem Mike. I had noticed that with the PM's also. I wonder if it has anything to do with the sudden demise of Clapper's bug, maybe it helped to keep the servers running on all cylinders.


----------



## saabaru1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I didn't think you could get a plow prep on the diesel ext or crew cabs.. just regular cabs?
SNOW PLOW PREP PACKAGE, includes 15-amp power for backup and roof emergency light, high-flow front bumper, forward lamp wiring harness, (TRW) Provision for cab roof mounted lamp/beacon, instrument panel jumper wiring harness for electric trailer brake controller and (NZZ) Skid Plate Package (Requires 4WD models. Not available with (CJ2) dual-zone automatic air conditioning or (CF5) power sunroof. On Extended and Crew Cab models, not available with (LMM) Duramax 6.6L Turbo Diesel V8 engine. Includes (KW1) 160-amp alternator with (LY6) Vortec 6.0L V8 SFI engine. Includes (K76) dual 125-amp alternators with (LMM) Duramax 6.6L Turbo Diesel V8 engine. Not available with (U42) rear entertainment system on 2LT.) (VYU)


----------



## hawgwalker (Aug 25, 2008)

Thats what I was told and ended up buying a single cab gas 2500 HD


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

does that mean you cant plow with it


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes you can get the plow prep package on the extra cabs. Almost got one with a plow from the dealer...ended up getting a reg cab....No plow prep on the crew cabs though. I belive it because the front end is too heavy, and a plow puts the front axle over the limit.

I have heard that there is a special warranty u can get for the crews if ya put a plow on one.
Not 100% on that though.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

My CC have been fine with 9'2 Boss's on them.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

On the 99-07 you could get the plow prep on ext cab diesels, no crew cab. On the new body styles 07.5+ you can only get the plow prep on the reg cabs. Same suspension sets ups between all three cab configurations so you'll be good either way, just depends on if you have warranty.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i hate saying do search but this topic has been brought up many time about the chevys and crew cabs with the duramax and plowing. i do, i love it and havent broken anything yet ( knock on wood ) just do it never look back and get a set of timbrens.


----------

